# Witch from Salem - Need some ideas



## miles (Sep 18, 2013)

I like this for costume:









also all the witches were hung, none were burned(in salem), so maybe still with a noose attached OR rope burn makeup, shackle bruises on the wrists? I was thinking and apparently creeping people out in my office by asking if witches wore shoes when they were hung....soooo lol it would be a cool visual of no shoes. dirty looking feet. if you do makeup from a noose, maybe some popped blood vessels around the eyes, or just darkened eyes in general.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I like that too! My dress is very similar. I love all your ideas too!! You're thinking along the same lines as me!!! Thank you for the pic and input!! I may need to thumb through more images like this to get inspired!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I think you are both right the old pilgrim fathers look works definitely , i love the idea of a noose and like you mentioned about bruises on the wrist some on the neck could look good , a good idea for small items to add authenticity could include historically correct folklore items , not sure if you have the same belief in the U.S. but in the U.K. a small stone or pebble with a hole in it is called a witch stone and was given as good luck , or a small group of these stones on a string hung near the entrance to the house or near the house would apparently protect it from witches , i will try and see if there's any other local folklore stuff in my part of southern England related to witches or witchcraft may be of use for your costume .


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Thank you pacman!! I read a book that said most of the people who were actually hung for being a witch, were the people that had such strong Christian beliefs that they wouldn't confess to being a witch! How ironic huh? I thought about carrying a beat up Bible but not sure anyone would get it. 
I will be doing the noose thing for sure!! I really appreciate any input!


----------



## miles (Sep 18, 2013)

Accusations of witchcraft extended beyond Martha to the rest of her family. Her sons Richard and Andrew, ages 18 and 15 respectively, were tied neck to heels until blood was ready to come out of their noses. Under such intense pressure, Martha's own children, including seven-year-old Sarah and ten-year-old Thomas, Jr., testified against her and confessed themselves to be witches. Young Sarah told the court that she had been a "witch Ever Since She was Six years Old that her Moth'r brought a* RED BOOK*to her and She touched it." The assistant minister Thomas Barnard who was responsible for these confessions, managed to get confessions from all but two of accused witches, including Martha, who were also members of his congregation


I've been reading some things to try and find little snipits of some sort of prop...and that jumped out nicely
source:
http://salem.lib.virginia.edu/people?group.num=G01&mbio.num=mb4


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Awesome!! Thank you! Guess I better get to making a red book huh?


----------



## miles (Sep 18, 2013)

Just throwing suggestions out...would be a nice contrast though


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

The red book sounds great Kymmm and if anyone asks you got some great info to throw back at them , nice work miles , and really informative and interesting , no wonder they had no choice , how hard must that have been testifying against your own family .


----------

